# home bred morio worms and perfect morio gut load mix, for sale shortly



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

hi, just thought i would put it out there, in the next month or so i will have loads of my own home bred morio worms for sale, 
i was breeding them for myself and a freind and the project has grown to the point that i want to sell them on, 
i have i would say about 3kg worth that will be ready soon, just gotta get them from raising tubs into a tubs with shallower substrate to make packing easyer 

i was also going to offer my highly palatable morio feed that i have mixed myself over the last year or so, 

(to get morios eating decent amounts its best to keep them in slightly damp eco earth, this keeps them supper healthy as well)

i was going to sell morios at 70-80g for £3 a tub, 
my gutload i have worked it out and to sell at cost im looking at about £6-7 a kg so would work out a price depending on how much you wanted 

i havnt worked out postage yet but was just looking to see how much intrest i would get


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds good to me.. 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Try putting this in the classifieds for a better response:2thumb:

Food Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i will do when they are for sale, just thought i would gauge intrest a bit


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

ok but many uk livefood breeders sell tonnes of them and 85g sells at £4.40 posted by a large livefood seller. and post cost would cost you about £3 for 1st class post.
Look at livefood sellers websites to find out more on prices if your not sure what price to charge.
I breed these but stopped selling them in livefood tubs due to bulk breeders undercutting the price. and also a few offer free post.

You will find most people buy a variety of livefood at a time and will not pay the post cost for 1-2 boxes as it would work out cheaper at a pet shop. Your best bet is to sell in bulk bags of 500g-1kg, that's what I do.
Ebay is a good place to look also as there are many sellers on there and you can see what prices they sell them for:2thumb:


----------

